
Fun fact: GPS uses 10 bits to store the week - thyrsus
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/02/12/current_gps_epoch_ends/
======
thyrsus
Salient fact: last representable date is April 6, 2019.

~~~
jepler
the world (er, GPS epoch) ends a second time in 2019, it already ended once in
1999.

~~~
jepler
Here's some handwringing from before the first rollover of the GPS epoch:
[http://www.leapsecond.com/notes/gpswnro.htm](http://www.leapsecond.com/notes/gpswnro.htm)

Using the leap second indicator didn't occur to me, but burning in the week of
manufacture (or firmware compile date, as ublox apparently does) did.

